# AAAARGh.. Stupid Ikea!!



## phat (Jun 10, 2012)

Has discontinued the "Goram" wood wine bottle shelves. 

I have some extra shelf verticals and had measured my under-stair space to fit everything out - then I go to buy the shelving - and they are no more! Argh!

I know I can do them cheaper but I wanted this to be a quick and dirty project.. grrr.. 

Now I will have to find some other way to replace my under-stair rack space..


----------



## phat (Jun 10, 2012)

phat said:


> Now I will have to find some other way to replace my under-stair rack space..



So what's everyone else's ideas for good easy to build *high capacity* storage in a small spot.. "before" my cellar got destroyed I had ikea stuff, but now it looks like I should consider other things. 

I'm looking at that "goat panel" thing trying to decide if I can
find such stuff here... anyone got any other favorite tricks?


----------



## captainl (Jun 10, 2012)

Shelves???


----------



## phat (Jun 10, 2012)

captainl said:


> Shelves???



I have thought of that, like some people make the "box sized" cubes that hold a dozen or so bottles. trouble is it's either not space efficient or hard to get the bottom bottles out.. I think I'd still prefer to be able to pull individual bottles easy.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 10, 2012)

I so freakin hate when companies do this!!! When we got our first apartment we replaced all the receptacles with lighted rocker switches and oak covers to fit them. Upon moving to the house we are at now we went to get more as we brought those with us and they they had changed the covers and they are really stupid looking now.


----------



## Gedanken (Jun 10, 2012)

Ikea does this quite a bit I have noticed. It is a bit sad, but now I usually buy a little bit extra of everything if it isn't too expensive and I know it is something that might break - dishes, lamp, etc.


----------



## UBB (Jun 11, 2012)

Easy way to store wine. Each box holds 40 bottles.


----------



## BobF (Jun 11, 2012)

Wade E said:


> I so freakin hate when companies do this!!! ...



I hate it even more when they keep changing underwear! I've been wearing the same style forever, then, when I finally need more, my style isn't made any more and they funked up all the new styles - AAAAaaaaaaaggggghhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## phat (Jun 11, 2012)

UBB said:


> Easy way to store wine. Each box holds 40 bottles.




I like it UBB -- Dimensions?


----------



## UBB (Jun 11, 2012)

the boards for the box measure 24"

the boards for the X measure 32"


----------



## n0cturnal (Jun 12, 2012)

phat said:


> Has discontinued the "Goram" wood wine bottle shelves.



Have you tried your local craigslist? Ikea furniture keeps showing up on furniture and a lot of them are getting rid of wine racks of different manufacturers. You might get lucky and fine Ikea Goram. Check ebay too, if you really want it. Just a thought. 

All the best.


----------



## phat (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, I scope craigslist all the time. My last find was three carboys, 5 dozen bottles, a *new* portuguese floor corker (still had price tag on it) for a case of beer. Particularly in canada, where a lot ot people "try" winemaking because of the price and then discontinue it due to well, not wanting to wait and making guck, there's lots of people who just want to get the stuff out of their basement. 

I've been unable to find the right kind of shelving though (and I have looked) I still keep an eye out.


----------

